# drum machine / metronome info...



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

hey guys, i have an old roland drum machine that i wouldn't mind replacing for something a little more elaborate. have any of you tripped across a drum machine that also simulates a voice counting, as in "one, two, three, four, one, two, three, four," or from one to eight or one to sixteen and back to one again? get the idea? i think it would help me with improvisational stuff. would love to hear back if you've seen, heard, or have something of this nature. regards, al.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I think most digital metronomes should have something like this. Check out the newer versions of your Boss / Roland machine, or Zoom etc. 

Another good option is a computer of course, you can use MIDI and a sequencer to have whatever sound you want for ultimate flexiblity. :rockon:


----------

